# Buckle question?



## ChrisV (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm hoping you folks can help me once again. I found this buckle a few years ago in a farm field that had been the sight of a skirmish during the War of 1812. Problem is I've found items that date anywhere from 1750 to the present at the same spot. I've been told its a watch buckle but I have doubts. If anyone could say for sure it would be much appreciated. It measures about 1 1/8 ' long and about 7/8" at the wide end. It weighs 6 grams and appears to be hand made. There is no mark but it tested as at least 18 and probably 21K by a jeweler.

Thank you, Chris


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Chris, that's an iteresting looking buckle you have their, if it's not stamped could it be foriegn, Yet it as a modern'ish look to it's shape, i see it has two indentations on the body of the buckle,suggesting that it should have a double pin[to fit a strap with twin holes parallel], not the one line like on a watch strap, the only items i have seen with this type of buckle were Shoe's, childrens as well as adults. fred.


----------



## ChrisV (Apr 6, 2003)

Thank you Fred, it does look like an old shoe buckle but I've never heard of a gold one. Gilt ones show up from time to time. I remember reading that the wristwatch came into being during the 1st world war but I don't know how the buckle and strap were constructed in regards to dimensions etc. Were the straps wide or narrow?

Chris


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Chris, the first world war wrist watche's that i have seen have all had thin straps, mine is a 1915 and the strap is 14mm wide, the lugs on them are usually of a wire type construction so you need an open ended strap,so i suppose the buckle end will be about 12mm, fred.


----------



## ChrisV (Apr 6, 2003)

Thank you Fred


----------

